# Mac OS X 10.3.9 Mac Mail problem w/preferences



## 77sunset (Mar 24, 2006)

Hi, I am new to this forum and not tech saavy at all, so I hope at the very least I can give someone a chuckle about how stupid I am and at the very most find an answer to this very strange problem.
First of all, I tried to install MS Office 2004 for Mac over a month ago and found out the hard way that there was a huge glitch in the program. It wiped out All of my emails, all of my saved documents, all my saved bookmarks, most of my dock items (including my IE, Mail icon, Safari). I finally got my Mac mail program reinstalled, (though my emails are gone forever)...or so I thought it was reinstalled till this morning when I went into my preferences folder in Mail and the only thing that shows up is how to set my 'Signature'. That's it! I cannot change my different mailbox accounts because they do not show up to be able to change. I have 3 different accounts. So if I ever need to change the ingoing or outgoing server, I have no where to find it to change it...do I? Is there another way to get to my mail preferences? :4-dontkno


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

wow, i have never heard of this before. what did you do to piss the computer gods so bad? :laugh: no, in all seriousness, i'm not sure what you can do other than reinstall os x. it sounds like you've allready lost prety much everything, so it can't set you back much farther to remormat and reinstall. but before trying that, you could delete the pref file for mail and see if that brings back the pref window. i can't tell you where it is untill i get home, as they don't have macs where i work. if you find it, back it up to a different location and rename it before deleting it from the pref folder.


----------

